# What happens when you brush your hair with a balloon



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)




----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

If he'd spent less money on that fancy wallpaper at No.10 he could have afforded a decent haircut and a suit that fits.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

…or indeed brush your hair with a buffoon 😃


----------



## Toone (8 mo ago)

Funny  stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

